

Are We Training Our Students to Be Robots? - bootload
https://medium.com/bright/are-we-training-our-students-to-be-robots-1196e5c15d26

======
bootload
read in conjunction with this ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402302)

